# Altima SE-R Head unit ??



## GAJ2003 (Apr 8, 2003)

Hey, I was wondering if anyone knows how to pull the deck out for the bose system. I am going to install some subs but want to keep the factory deck. I am going to use a LOC on the back speakers for the amp but I need to connect the remote wire to the back of the deck. I am not sure how to pull it out though. If anyone has done this and has suggestions I would appreciate it. Thanks for your time, I appreciate it.


----------



## cdmorenot (Dec 22, 2005)

GAJ2003 said:


> Hey, I was wondering if anyone knows how to pull the deck out for the bose system. I am going to install some subs but want to keep the factory deck. I am going to use a LOC on the back speakers for the amp but I need to connect the remote wire to the back of the deck. I am not sure how to pull it out though. If anyone has done this and has suggestions I would appreciate it. Thanks for your time, I appreciate it.


not hard at all.. just pull out all plastics and a few screws that are there.. there is no need for you tou to connect the remote to the headunit.. do this.. your radio turns on your speakers so what do you do?! you plug in the remote cable to the positive end of one of your speakers.. ! you're done.. you have a workable remote cable set up without having to pull off anything up in the dash. good luck


----------



## GAJ2003 (Apr 8, 2003)

Awsome, thanks for the help. I had no idea that you can plug the remote wire to a positive speaker wire. Now all I have to do is find a good place to drill a hole in the firewall. Again thanks for the advice.


----------



## cdmorenot (Dec 22, 2005)

GAJ2003 said:


> Awsome, thanks for the help. I had no idea that you can plug the remote wire to a positive speaker wire. Now all I have to do is find a good place to drill a hole in the firewall. Again thanks for the advice.


 look around the top left corner ... there is a part of the insulation that is cut around.. pull it and you should see the metal .. i found that to be the best place to drill the code.. be very careful cause i have seen some idiot retards drilling through hoses and abs lines.. oh well or just look through your engine and see what you find.. good luck


----------



## GAJ2003 (Apr 8, 2003)

Hey thanks again for the advice. I am sure the install will go smooth. If I have questions I definitely know where to come and ask them. Thanks for your help.


----------



## UKquest (Oct 1, 2005)

Ermmm.... You cant use a positive speaker wire to turn on an amp! Also there is no such thing as turning on a speaker.
The two wires going to a typical speaker have audio going through them which an AC waveform. Meaning at some point in time, your positive wire will also be negative! Which, stricktly speaking, was never a positive in the first place.

Now I know you are going to say, well its says positive in the manual - well thats for two reasons. One is for ease of wiring up (identication), the other is for the capacitor that is sometimes installed into some speakers. Even though this capacitor is an electrolytic, its still a non polorised electrolytic.


"Powered speakers" are completely different. Basically a powered speaker is a speaker box or unit containing an amp ie a powered subwoofer vs just the subwoofer itself.

If your ariel is powered, or amplified and uses the rear window, use the remote power on for that, which is already ran to the back of the car.


----------



## oneredjet (Jun 27, 2007)

How can you install a amp and subs with the stock head unit.Does the stock Bose unit have rca outputs?


----------



## tat2artist253 (Dec 14, 2007)

*Use a LOC*



oneredjet said:


> How can you install a amp and subs with the stock head unit.Does the stock Bose unit have rca outputs?


You have to use a line output converter that basically converts the speaker wire to 2 rca jacks.


----------

